

Is the spelling bee necessary? - krrishd
http://krrishd.github.io/blog/post/the-spelling-bee

======
andyjohnson0
Spelling mistake in the second paragraph.

s/greate/great/

~~~
krrishd
Thanks, I'll fix that :)

